# Penrith Football Club (Southend Rd) + Penrith New Squares- July 2010



## JEP27 (Aug 6, 2010)

Penrith Football Club (the Blues) was founded in 1894 and are currently playing in the Northern League Division 1. The club is owned by the local multi-millionaire businessman Ges Ratcliffe. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrith_F.C.

The club played its first game on 4th August 2009 at their new ground at Frenchfield. The old ground was due to be demolished to make way for the controversial "New Squares" development (which included the demolition of some small shops, a car park and a chunk of the local secondary schools playing fields in addition to the football ground and adjoining Blues nightclub http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6152&highlight=blues+penrith ) The first part of the development was the expansion of the pool into a leisure centre complex was completed and is now up and running (http://www.cwherald.com/archive/arc...-that-will-accommodate-...-20051001278088.htm )

Lowther Mannelli (now in liquidation) developed plans for the rest of the scheme which included a new Sainsbury's supermarket (although there was some disagreement over which supermarket was going to be included causing a substantial delay in the commencement of the scheme) , new shopping streets, car parking, housing and places for public entertainment.

Work on the development was suspended in October 2008 due to a lack of funding during the financial crisis (http://www.cwherald.com/archive/arc...king-scheme-back-to-market-20091204336796.htm) A new deal with Sainsbury's is in the pipeline whichl includes less new housing and parts of the scheme deferred for up to five years.


























































http://s614.photobucket.com/albums/tt227/JEP27/Penrith Football Club/


Penrith New Squares 





































Thanks for looking


----------

